# Ideas wanted!



## Kristenpj1 (Sep 15, 2015)

So I am doing a Halloween party this year and the theme is going to be a killers convention. So I was thinking of having booths or areas set up around the house to demonstrate things like:

Modern torture methods and how to set up a torture room
Most effective methods for removing body parts
Cooking lessons and recipes for human
Best wine pairing for each body part and organ
Stalking techniques: How to lure a victim if you are ugly
Decomposition: What happens after they die
Awards Banquet
Behind the Mask: Q&A with the Mad Mask Man

I'm a little panicked about it because it's the first theme I've done that I can't really just google ideas and get inspiration. This seemed like the perfect place to pick some creative brains that could help me come up with great decorations and ways to make this amazing! Anything you could think of or contribute would be so helpful!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't underestimate a Google search - you might be surprised what you can find on the internet:devil: That aside, you might want to give some thought as to how gritty or gory your demonstrations are going to be. If the whole party is approached as tongue-in-cheek (think Monty Python skits), it will likely be much more entertaining and less likely to turn off your guests (the torture room being a potential problem child, depending on how family friendly your party is going to be).

Here is an article on human decomposition complete with a nice diagram:

https://www.aftermath.com/content/human-decomposition/

Wine pairings can be entirely up to your imagination, but you could always start with a chart such as this one and make your best guest as to which body part most closely matches the type of food. You could recreate the chart and substitute body parts for the food items.

https://www.businessinsider.com/chart-on-how-to-pair-wine-with-food-2014-12

Any recipe can be reworded to include the desired ingredient substitution. You can have sample platters with printed recipe cards (and you can definitely find inspiration on line for fake body part dishes). Here is one example:

https://www.forkly.com/food/13-spooky-halloween-treats-inspired-by-body-parts/

Butcher charts could be an inspiration for the body part removal display:

https://www.google.com/search?tbm=i...AKHbEFDiEQrNwCCEEoBQ&biw=1400&bih=712&dpr=1.2


----------



## MagicRonn (Oct 29, 2010)

Greetings,

Party Sponsors: Borax, Chlorox, Bond's Duct Tape, etc.
Journal walls for guests to sign, possibly seeded with a few names/logos.
Souvenirs on display.
Photobooth: clean room complete with a tied/saran-wrapped victim.
Convention Program: Including all those topics, list of guest speakers, etc.
Convention Badges/Lanyards.

That is just top of mind...
Ronn B / Sam H


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Truthfully, as much tracking as there is on the internet, I sure as heck wouldn't google search all that! You might just get a knock on the door from the police... or the FBI!

Bare minimum, I'd search on duckduckgo.com which (at least claims) not to track your searches. Better yet, search through a VPN and DDG.

Now that the web safety commercial is over, sounds like a fun party... and a lot of work! Be sure to pace yourself, so you enjoy the party too. I've done those 'big parties' and obsessed over a crap-ton of details and in the end, it was the cat-n-box syndrome... I obsessed over a bunch of details I thought were the key to the show (brand new toys for a cat) and the guests (cat) didn't hardly even notice. Instead they gravitated to plain/normal things (the box the toy came in).

Either way, have fun!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How about an old apothecary/druggist shop that specializes in poisons. Save your bottles, prescription containers, etc., and create new labels to reflect the potential poisons.
You. can fill the containers with anything from rice, syrup, gummy drops, to plain water or juices.
I think a big part of the challenge is not the info. for the areas, but you getting enough actors to occupy the various "shops" or zones for the party.


----------



## Kristenpj1 (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh I love these ideas!!! I was struggling to even come up with things to google. Lol. Thanks for all the great ideas! I'm feeling much more inspired.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd hit some thrift shops, flea markets, etc. and look for inexpensive items to fill your "shops", maybe knives and bladed instruments, and make up posters or POS ads listing all the features pertinent to particular knives for murder, direction, etc.
Again, my worry or concern would be having enough actors to cover some of your "shops".
Things like the apothecary aren't a big deal, but if you do something like the blade shop, then I think you need to have someone there with it. People get stupid, especially if they drink, or just think that these are all fake props that couldn't hurt them.


----------

